# Depression: Have You Had Your Folate (Folic Acid) Levels Checked?



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 1, 2012)

*Depression: Have You Had Your Folate (Folic Acid) Levels Checked?*
by Candida Fink, MD
March 1, 2012

Research  has long shown an association between low folate levels and depression,  particularly depression that’s more severe and less responsive to  medical treatment. (_Folate_ is a water-soluble B vitamin in its natural form. _Folic acid is_ the synthetic version found in supplements.)

 Folate is critical in the development of the human nervous system, so  pregnant women must take folic acid supplements. People who abuse  alcohol, people with certain illnesses, and those who take a number of  different medications are at risk for folate deficiencies, which can  present with a variety of cognitive, emotional, and behavioral symptoms.  Doctors may check folate levels as part of an initial workup of  depression.

 Folic acid is one of the B vitamins but is considered separately and  is not always included in the B-complex supplements. A prescription  strength version of folic acid @@md Lmethylfolate (Deplin) @@md is now  approved as an augmenting agent for people who are not responding to  antidepressant therapy alone.

_*Warning:* It is important to check for  both folic acid and B12 levels before supplementing with folic acid.  High folic acid levels may mask a vitamin B12 deficiency. Both folic  acid and B12 deficiencies cause anemia @@md low red blood counts. If  only folic acid is used, but there is also a B12 deficiency, the anemia  may get better but the nervous system damage from the B12 deficit will  still occur.
_
​If you have been diagnosed as having depression, have you had your  folate levels checked? If so, what did the test results show? Have you  taken a folate supplement to treat depression or other cognitive,  emotional, and behavioral symptoms? If so, did the supplement work for  you alone or in combination with medication?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 1, 2012)

> Have you taken a folate supplement to treat depression or other cognitive, emotional, and behavioral symptoms?




Do Oreos count?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 1, 2012)

NabiscoWorld 

How much folic acid is in a serving of oreos? | ChaCha


----------



## Daniel (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess the good people at Nabisco don't want overdoses on folic acid 

But seriously:


----------

